# SIDI Giau 2011 MTB-Schuh Gr.43 - OVP - nur 1x getragen!



## ni-ka (24. Mai 2011)

Sie bieten auf ein Paar Sidi Giau 2011 MTB-Schuh schwarz Gr. 43. Die Schuhe wurden lediglich ein Mal bei einer Fahrradtour getragen, bei der ich festgestellt habe dass sie mir doch zu klein sind.
Der Zustand ist daher top / wie neu. Lediglich auf der Unterseite sind spuren durch das Reinschrauben der Pedalplatten (normal), beim linken Schuh etwas mehr weil ich die Schrauben nicht fest genug hatte.

Die Schuhe werden in der Originalpackung mit Beipackzettel + 4 Schrauben für SPD-Pedale verkauft (Originalinhalt).
Sie wurden am 06.05.2011 gekauft, Rechnung von ActionSport.de ist vorhanden. 

Achtung! Die Schuhe fallen eine größe kleiner aus - durfte ich selber feststellen  - daher entsprechen sie Größe 42.

Privatauktion, daher keine Garantie.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIDI-Giau-2011-M...rrad_Schuhe&hash=item43a71b38f7#ht_500wt_1156


----------

